# Yeah, yeah, so I'm redundant!



## LarryWolfe (Jun 19, 2010)

Had a craving for a burger, so Buffalo it was!  Cathryn wanted a Jucy Lucy, so I put a piece of AMERICAN cheese in hers. 

Priorities, priorities, I needed to light the Cohiba first!  Thanks to my buddy!! 










My daughter wanted sweet potato chips, which we do in the oven often, but this was a first on the grill.  I've grilled larger sliced sweet potatoes, but these were almost paper thin. 





Cooked indirect until crisp, turning often and then sprinkled with Wolfe Rub Original.













Then got the burgers going.  The Jucy Lucy is the big burger to the left and then you have my wife's Bubba Burger.  It pisses me off she won't even try the Buffalo......









Burgers are almost done, but I had one fall apart on me!  Doh!





Potatoes are done and perfectly crisp!  These were fantastic!





Dinner is ready!  You can see the cheese ooozing from the Jucy Lucy in the center of the platter.  I also sprinkled Wolfe Rub Original on Cathryn's burger per her request!





My burger, I know it looks more like a salad huh?





Touch over cooked, but still nice and moist and tasty!





And the Jucy Lucy!


----------



## Justaguy (Jun 19, 2010)

Good look burgers!!  I've had the same craving lately.  I've cooked burgers a few times in the last 2 weeks and I'm craving them again already.   Still gotta try the buffalo, but it seems  expensive.  What are you paying a pound?


----------



## Vermin999 (Jun 19, 2010)

Another round of great looking burgers. I prefer bison burgers over beef too but sometimes have a hard time finding it it. Your wife really needs to try one, she doesn't know what she is missing.


----------



## bbquzz (Jun 19, 2010)

Great lookin' cook Larry, I gotta try that bison!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 19, 2010)

How was the stogie?


----------



## JIMMYJAM (Jun 19, 2010)

Might be redundant but they look great every time.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 19, 2010)

Justaguy said:
			
		

> Good look burgers!!  I've had the same craving lately.  I've cooked burgers a few times in the last 2 weeks and I'm craving them again already.   Still gotta try the buffalo, but it seems  expensive.  What are you paying a pound?



Anywhere from $5.99-$6.99lb.  If you have a Super Target, we got it there a while back for $4.99lb.



			
				Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> How was the stogie?



Very good, much better than the Cohibas made in the U.S.  His mother lives in Cuba and is allowed to bring a certain number of boxes for 'personal consumption' when she travels to the U.S.


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 19, 2010)

Fine looking groceries. Will agree with ya on buffler burgers. Did not realize that stuff had got so high priced. Back in the mid 80's we had a strange big supermarket up in Wilbarger County which had an entire refrigerated display area devoted to fresh buffalo meat. The ground version was only slightly mo expunsive than good hamburger meat. Made deelicious burgers. Now the steaks roasts etc were outreagously too high. It was a funny store. They had a taurpolian factory inside of it too. Good score on the Cohiba. Those are the kind my hero Rush smokes. Tell the good Major many thanks for his service to the Country and great job on the illegal ceegar smuggling scheme. Got some purty good pictorial evidence of laws being broken here seems like. 

bigwheel


----------



## JWJR40 (Jun 19, 2010)

Great looking Burgers and chips.  I have been looking for some bison, but cant seem to find it anywhere but on line.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 22, 2010)

Good cigar, great chow, how could you go wrong. Nice Larry.

Pigs


----------



## 3 Olives (Jun 22, 2010)

That Juicy Lucy looks awesome! How does the forming and texture compare to ground chuck?


----------



## bknox (Jun 22, 2010)

That buffalo did NOT die in vain!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 23, 2010)

3 Olives said:
			
		

> That Juicy Lucy looks awesome! How does the forming and texture compare to ground chuck?



Not a whole lot different, it has more moisture in it than ground chuck does, so it can seem a bit mushy when forming.  But cooked, I can't really tell the difference between the buffalo and a normal burger.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 23, 2010)

Wish I had a friend that lived in Cuba.

Fine looking burger Larry.


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 23, 2010)

Sure the Prez be able to talk his pal Fidel into sending ya a box. Let me get to work on it. 

bigwheel


----------

